
Why Are America's Most Innovative Companies Still Stuck in 1950s Suburbia? - JackPoach
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/stuck-in-1950s-suburbia/
======
cylinder
That living in dense, crowded urban environments promotes creativity is one of
the biggest myths being pushed on us. I learned this first hand.

